# Crazy to not bring IBC?



## cal91 (Feb 8, 2019)

I don't have a physical copy of the IBC, just a PDF of the CBC. My plan is to only print out the couple sheets I see myself needing (such as the live load deflection criteria).

Is this crazy, should I just print out all ~800 pages?


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 8, 2019)

Are you serious about being a licensed engineer?

Presumably after you aquire your license you'll practice as an engineer and possibly need more than just the few pages you printed.


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah, I agree, I didn't have the "official" IBC code book.  I just printed out chapters 16 through 23 (ie just the structural chapters).


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 10, 2019)

Agreed, I'd just bring the structural pages and if you wanted to really cut down on the printing you could cut out a good bit of the structural sections that you don't feel are required.


----------



## User1 (Feb 13, 2019)

I printed out the AASHTO with 4 pages per sheet and double sided to help with manageability so you could always do that as well


----------

